# New member with a 2018 Buck



## champion221elite (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's an 8 Point Buck that I've been watching on my camera. I had three 8 pointers and a really nice 10 all hanging out in my area. The 10 point was taken Nov 14 th by a neighbor with his bow. The two other 8's were harvested during the firearm season. I got this one on Saturday Nov 18 th (3rd day of the firearm season).

Nothing huge, but a solid 2.5 year old Buck. I'm having the skull and rack made into a European mount.
Rifle used was a Savage Model 10 Predator Max chambered in 6.5 Creedmoor. Ammo was Hornady 120 grain Amax and distance to the Deer was 150 yards. Took out the left shoulder and double lunged. He ran 30 yards and piled up dead. He did not bleed a single drop of blood, might need to change bullets if that continues. Hoping to harvest a Doe during the late firearm season.


----------

